# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Έκκεντρο τριβείο

## kwpap7

Παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για την επιλογή ενός έκκεντρου τριβείου.
*Makita BO5041**Bosch GEX 125-1 AE**Makita BO5031* *Bosch GEX 150 AC*Αυτά έχω ξεχωρίσει

----------


## Panoss

Δες και τις αξιολογήσεις πελατών στο amazon:
Makita BO5041 : 4.2
Bosch GEX-125: 3.9
Makita BO5031: 4.6
Bosch GEX 150: 4.5

Βασικά, όλα πολύ καλά (σύμφωνα με τις αξιολογήσεις).

----------


## kwpap7

> Δες και τις αξιολογήσεις πελατών στο amazon:
> Makita BO5041 : 4.2
> Bosch GEX-125: 3.9
> Makita BO5031: 4.6
> Bosch GEX 150: 4.5
> 
> Βασικά, όλα πολύ καλά (σύμφωνα με τις αξιολογήσεις).




Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ

----------


## georgis

Παρε makita.

----------

